

EmacsWiki - Git for emacs devs - dgellow
http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GitForEmacsDevs

======
dgellow
There is another page targeting people without experience using git or other
dVCS tools.

[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GitQuickStartForEmacsDevs](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GitQuickStartForEmacsDevs)

